# Tug referenced in Saskatoon StarPhoneix article



## classicalcanadian (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi!

I thought TUGers might be interested in this as Tug is mentioned in this linked article "Great Deals on Timeshare Resales" that apeared in a Canadian Newspaper.

http://www.canada.com/saskatoonstar...=d8460688-5578-4b37-b51d-3f9cf39fc405&k=65133


----------



## Parkplace (Oct 29, 2006)

thank you for sharing, that was a good article.


----------

